# محاولات أيقاف موقع الحق والضلال !



## marcelino (21 أبريل 2011)

*نشر موقع الحق والضلال دلوقتى على صفحته على الفيس بوك *

*نأسف للأعطال لكل أعضاء وزائرين المنتدى هناك هجوم كبير من جهه كبيرة لوقف الموقع*

*وبداخل الصفحه بس بعد ما فتحت بالعافيه :
*
*نأسف للأعطال لكل أعضاء وزائرين المنتدى
 هناك هجوم كبير من جهه كبيرة لوقف الموقع
 واحنا بنحاول على قد مانقدر انه يفضل شغال

 صلو من اجلنا

!!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 أبريل 2011)

ربنا معاهم يارب

ما هو ده اللى بيقدروا يعملوا يخفوا اللى يوريهم حقايقهم

شكرا مارو للخبر


----------



## marcelino (21 أبريل 2011)

*عرفنا من خلال تحليل الهجمات من خلال الدوس انه المركز من السعوديه*
* 
IP ********: Saudi Arabia Saudinet Saudi Telecom Company*

* صلو من اجلنا حتى تستمر الخدمه*
* وارجوك استحملونا لان بعض الاشخاص هيبقا صعب عليهم تصفح الموقع*
* الرب يبارك خدمه الجميع*​


----------



## النهيسى (21 أبريل 2011)

*ربنا يقويهم لفتح الموقع من جديد​*


----------



## SALVATION (21 أبريل 2011)

_يارب نطلبك من اجل حماية مواقع نشر الكلمة_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 أبريل 2011)

*هههههههههههه 
بكرة حيحاولوا منع نور الشمس ..... 
لكن مش حتقدر يا إبليس .... 
ونور المسيح حينور المسكونة ..... 
ويزيل دياناتك يا خبيث  ​*


----------



## BITAR (21 أبريل 2011)

*مش غريب على الاسلاميين*
*همج وبربر*​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (22 أبريل 2011)

ميرسى على الاخبار يامارو انا بقيت مش قادره فعلا اسمع كلام فيه مشاكل حاسه انى تعبت جدا ومفيش امل لبكره


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أبريل 2011)

*من كام ساعه مكنش عايز يفتح
لكن دلوقتي شغال معايا كويس جدا
وبشوف فيديوهات واخبار من عليه
طول عمرهم بيحاربوا الحق والضلال
لكن ربنا اقوي منهم كلهم ومع الحق​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 أبريل 2011)

كرستينا كركر قال:


> ميرسى على الاخبار يامارو انا بقيت مش قادره فعلا اسمع كلام فيه مشاكل حاسه انى تعبت جدا ومفيش امل لبكره


 

*و انا كمان*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 أبريل 2011)

ينقل للعام


----------



## emad62 (22 أبريل 2011)

*تمت مهاجمه الموقع عشرات المرات*
*وكذلك مواقع شقيقه*
*وبعون المسيح*
*تم التغلب على الشيطان واعوانه*


----------



## بايبل333 (22 أبريل 2011)

*"انا وجالس فى قسم الحوار الآسلامى وصلت الى اشياء غريبة جدا *
*هكر وتجسس واشياء من أبليس من حوالى يومين قمت بغلق الكموبيتر *
*مع العلم عندى برامج هكر ممتاز مش عارف لم جاءت هذة *
*هل بمنع نور المسيح يشرق فى قلوبهم ام هم أمة تحب الآرهاب والعنف *
*ولكن اتذكر الاية التى تقول واعدو لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون بة عدوكم وعدو الله *
*دين لا يعرف غير لغة الارهاب فقط .*

*يارب أرحم .*​


----------



## grges monir (22 أبريل 2011)

*الشيطان لا يستطيع محاربة الكلمة الا بالتدمير والتخريب
الشيطان يخر صريعا بسرعة تحت نور المعرفة والكلمة الصادقة( الكتاب المقدس)*


----------



## just member (22 أبريل 2011)

انشاللة عدو الخير مابينتصر
بأذن المسيح


----------



## العندليب الوحيد (23 أبريل 2011)

فعلا انا مش عارف ادخل منتدى الحق والضلال مع انى مشترك ولكن كلمه السر الخاصه بى مش عايزه تفتح لى المنتدى لكى اشارك بالتعليق على المواضيع ربنا موجود قادر يفتح عيونهم ويعرفهم طريق الحق ويبعدهم عن طريق الضلال والارهاب الاسود اللى هم فيه ......


----------



## نانا3 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه حد يساعدنى انا مش عارفه ادخل المنتدى بتاع الحق والضلال تقريبا اتهكر عليا فياريت حد يراسل الاداره من فضلكم


----------



## Samir poet (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اتقضل رابط الموقع اهو وهو شغال مية فى المية
http://christian-dogma.com/site/


----------

